# 2010 Algonac Lions Poker Paddle



## pachyman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey you kayakers check out the annual Lions Poker Paddle here http://www.algonaclions.org/pokerpaddle.htm Proceeds to benefit leader dogs for the blind and other Lions charities.
Dr Truax


----------

